# HSC5 fork / headset problem



## UcannotBsirius (Mar 24, 2003)

I built up a Look 585 in February and have only started riding it recently now the weather is getting better here in the UK. First ride was a shakedown 10 miles to check everything worked ok. It did but when rechecking the headset adjustment there was the tiniest amount of play (only just noticeable, really tiny amount of movement). I couldn't physically tighten the bolt that goes into the expander bung any more so I left it.

Rode a 100 mile hilly sportive last weekend and the bike was great, however when checking it later after cleaning the steerer tube area creaked loudly when rocked back and forth on the front brake, and still the tiny amount of movement.

I took the fork and h/s out, cleaned them thoroughly, regreased everything and put it back together. No movement at all now, h/s felt perfectly adjusted so went out for a quick 40 miler. The front end (steerer tube, h/s area) now creaks continuously and loudly!! All I can think of doing is repeating what I have already done, strip, clean, regrease, but I can't see how it would make any difference. The headset is perfectly adjusted (no movement, bars spin freely) but the constant creaking is driving me crazy!

Anyone else experienced this? Any ideas as to what is causing it and how I can resolve it?

Thanks


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Have you inspected the fork steering tube?


----------



## UcannotBsirius (Mar 24, 2003)

toonraid said:


> Have you inspected the fork steering tube?


Yep - it looks fine, no marks or anything.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Not sure on HS5's bearing system but most modern forks have sealed bearings - one race sits on the fork crown and the other on the compression cap so no grease is necessary as the actual bearings are sealed and there should be no movement between the races and the fork crown or compression cap. Older type headsets needed to be packed with grease. Try cleaning it up thoroughly and the try again!


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*several possiblities..*

When you "greased everything", did your grease the exterior of the cartridge bearings, and/or the bearing seats, including the contact area with the carbon head tube? A thin coating of grease on all surfaces won't hurt a thing.

Integrated headsets adjustment is different than old caged-ball styles headsets. A significant torque must be applied to the top cap or the bearings may be too loose. I tighten the top cap until I feel some additional drag as the fork is turned, then loosen the bolt a small fraction of a turn - just enough to eliminate the drag. If you have the bearings too tight, you will feel it quickly upon riding, as the front wheel will not readily return to a straight-ahead position after a turn.


----------



## UcannotBsirius (Mar 24, 2003)

Last night I removed the stem and spacers and smeared some carbon paste on the steerer before reassembling (nowhere near the headset!). Rode the bike up a hill by my house and it was much much better, the odd creak when pulling hard out of the saddle but that was it. Hopefully that's done the job, if I do get more creaks on the next "proper" ride I'll try regreasing as C-40 suggests.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I just bought a 555 complete bike last month. On my second ride I started getting the creak too. Even if I had my hands in the hoods and lifted with my wrists. I took it back to my bike shop and they double checked everything but only heard the creak once. They greased and tighted everything, but it still creaks, not as bad, but still. I wonder what's up?


----------



## UcannotBsirius (Mar 24, 2003)

My 585 still creaks like b*ggery all the time, though I've not stripped the front end since I last posted on this thread. I'll do so soon and grease absolutely everything liberally and hope for the best!!


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Let us know the results.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Perhaps your not getting enough compression? Is your bung/compression plug tight enough in the steerer? Has it slipped/moved? Perhaps you don't have enough of a gap b/w the top cap and steerer tube? Maybe try a 5mm spacer above your stem to see if that tighten things up. You really shouldn't have to torque down as much as you described on your first post to get the play out. That said, I've heard the bearings go bad pretty quickly in the stock FSA headsets, mine in fine, but I have heard a few people complain about that. Good luck.


----------



## Sungod (Jul 6, 2003)

Are you sure it is not your handlebar & stem making the sound ?


----------

